# General Int. 50-050 Tenoning Jig



## DiggerJ

Thanks Cricket. I will be in the market and have a General TS

Digger


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

yup, i blew it. had a chance to pick one up few years back for under 100. General was the only one i considered. I think it also can be setup for either left or right.


----------



## rad457

I have an older Delta jig in a box which has never been opened, came with the table saw. So far have cut everything by hand or on a sled, but just curious, what is wrong with the Delta machine?


----------



## b2rtch

I bought one of these jigs many years ago only because it was on sale at Woodcraft for something like 50% off and I thought I might use it. 
I never used it once.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I bought one of these (honestly don't remember if it even had a brand) about 10 years ago at Rockler in Houston. Didn't use it for years, until 1 day a year or so ago, it came time to actually create a bunch of tenons for my Greene and Greene hall table. What a life saver. These things are awesome for running a lot of tenons and counting on them being identical. Since then I've used it for a lot of things including using the tilting option. I can't imagine not having it. I don't use it a lot, but when I need it it's there. Just last week I used it to make the neck to body tenon on a homemade guitar. Perfect fit.


----------



## Crickett

RAD475 - There's certainly nothing wrong with the Delta jig. It does it's primary job just fine, but what it lacks a little bit is in its flexability and ease of adjustability compared to the General or the Jet. I will never tell anyone that what they have in their shop isn't good - that's what is appealing about our craft is that everyone has different things and different ways of approaching things. I just meant that for my situation and all the research I did, the only two choices I came to were these two. 
I lean heavily towards Arts & Crafts style furniture so having this was an essential buy for me as I batch out tenons constantly. This unit is fierce!


----------



## robdem

Crickett I would like to know the difference between the jig you have and the grizzly . I will be buying one of this jigs in near future . Don't mind spending little more if the product is worth it . This is not a jig I will be using a lot but I want it to be accurate . Thanks for any help you can give me Rob


----------



## Crickett

Basically what you're paying for with the General is its ease of use, simple adjustability (accomodates irregular pieces and makes lightning quick adjustments, and its flexability that other models don't offer (left & right tilt, full 45 degree of wall support - no other model offers this). Prices don't vary a great deal between models so pay the little bit more for the General and you'll never need another.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Very nice review-thanks.


----------



## timbertailor

I have a tenoning jig and I have used it a lot on the table saw but I find them cumbersome, fiddly to set up, come awful close to the blade when doing face frames, and a bear to store and move around.

I have started using an Infinity coping sled (COP-1) on the router table for my tenons and find it far more accurate, clean, safe, and easy to set up.

Just my two cents.


----------

